

Preview local websites on any Internet connected device - fold_left
https://meetfinch.com/

======
sharth
A significant issue with this website (and a number of other services) is
figuring out what the heck you're actually offering.

In this case, after a few minutes, I have no idea. It appears I can upload
some sort of website using a node.js application that you provide.

However, websites are written in a variety of languages. Does your tool only
support websites written in node.js? What about PHP or python or static
websites? I don't know the answer to that question, and that answer is very
important to the usefulness of your tool.

------
digitalengineer
Nice idea. I use [https://pancake.io/](https://pancake.io/), the app to
connect a dropbox/githup.

------
danielschonfeld
How is this different from ngrok.com?

